

Ask HN: How do I get beta testers for my webapp?  - ssing


======
jesseditson
I've never done this, but my strategies would include: Create a landing page
that ranks decently and drive serp hits to it, Make sure that the user knows
how to use the system before they sign up (demo video), if you've got the
money, run an adwords campaign for your target demographic, and try to make
sure that your existing users invite others. Outside of that, friends, family,
yayhooray, here, digg, put it EVERYWHERE. You can always limit the number of
beta users if it's out too many places, and it'll help your ranking later if
there's loads of backlinks.

------
jonafato
What is your site? Posting a URL here couldn't hurt. I'm sure there are some
HNers who would give it at least give it a chance.

------
peterbe
Feedbackroulette has been good to me <http://feedbackroulette.com/>

But you only really get as many reviews as you give yourself.

------
th0ma5
I have tried conning my friends, as well as getting Mechanical Turk workers,
or posting on various sites like here, twitter, etc. Usually less than I hope
for, but more than zero!

------
roschdal
<http://www.feedbackarmy.com/>

